
Google never serves up more than 1000 results - npguy
https://twitter.com/statspotting/status/1070387482968100867
======
mtmail
That limit is 10+ year old and the other major search engines do the same.
Users do paginate, but those going to page 99 are more than likely automated
systems. A user who hasn't found a good result by page 50 should change their
search query with + and - terms.

------
ineedasername
I imagine with something like Google Scholar it might be more of an issue. I'm
much more likely to go very deep into the results there.

I wonder how often that's an issue for users. With the amount of testing and
research google does on user experience it's probably vanishingly small. But I
wonder if, when it's a problem for a user, is it a really big problem?

